# favourite recorded tones?



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

these usually yeild some interesting answers... Going by album might be easier than by song, but feel free to just name whatever comes to mind. bass tones are also allowed

here's a few of mine by album:
- david gilmour: the wall
- steven wilson of porcupine tree: deadwing (quickly becoming one of my favourite albums of all time. similar tones to the wall, come to think of it)
- alex lifeson: moving pictures
- johnny greenwood: the bends
- adam jones of tool: lateralus
- billy corgan: mellon collie and the infinite sadness
- dirk lance of incubus: morning view
- john frusciante: by the way/stadium arcadium


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Jimi's All Along the Watchtower (miles ahead of everything following)
Van Halen I
JP British Steel 
Brian May
Steely Dan Pretzel Logic and Royal Scam
Eagles Farewell I Stuart Smith's tone and intonation is beyond belief
Pat Martino Live at Yoshi's
Michael Wagener's work in the 80's (Dokken, Extreme, Ozzy etc.)
Lou Reed Live (with Steve Hunter and Dick Wagner)
Early ZZ Top
Jeff Beck (Wired and Blow by Blow)
Blackmore Made in Japan
Dave Fridman gets some great guitar tones (Flaming Lips/Sparklehorse etc.)

Ok I pass the baton.....

Andy


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

- Alvin Lee - Ten years After - Recorded Live
- Mick Taylor - Rolling Stones - Exile On Main Street/Goat's Head Soup (especially slide tone on tracks like 'All Down The Line"
- Scott Ian - Anthrax (My favourite heavy tone) - Persistence Of Time

My favourite guitar tones of all time are probably Pete Townsend on 'The Who - Live At Leeds' though.


----------



## hardcorelogo (Mar 22, 2006)

a few of my fave guitar tones to date:

Brian Setzer on Stray cat strut
Scott Gorham (thin lizzy) on Dont believe a word
Brian May on Killer Queen
Eric Johnson on Cliffs of dover
Eddie on the whole VH1 record
Uli Jon Roth on Sky Overture
Yngwie on Blackstar
Johnny Marr on Some girls are bigger than others
Hubert Sumlin on old Howlin Wolf records
Reeves Gabrels (tin machine) on Under the God
Steve Vai on Juice
Zakk Wylde on Perry Mason
Scott Ian (anthrax) on Among the Living
Billy Gibbons on Just Got Paid
Marty Freidman on Holy Wars
Claudio Sanchez (coheed and cambria) on welcome home


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Woohoo! glad to see anyone Scott Ian fan. I rented "Alive 2" from zip.ca last week and was blown away by his tone/playing. A very under-rated guitar player.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are lots of tones, but I'll start with the Gibson stuff:


Eric Clapton - Cream Stuff and the Beano Album 
Mick Taylor - Bluesbreakers (Crusade)
Martin Barre - Jethro Tull ( Esp. the 2nd to 4th Albums ~ )
Peter Green - The Supernatural

OK. Are we seeing a trend here????


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i've never really liked the brown sound, although it changed the way amps were made, and all my favourite amps wouldn't exist if not for EVH. still, it's not a tone that i'd want to have, while my tone is sort of a mix of all the ones on my list (save dirk lance's bass tone, since i use a squier p-bass and a fender practice amp)


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Hmmm...

Gilmour on "The Wall"
Pagey on the early Zep stuff
The guy from Big Sugar on "Hemi-Vision" (what the heck is his name...)
Iommi on "Sabotage" & the new stuff with Glenn Hughes
SRV...on anything he recorded

Aw heck...I could go on all day...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for my taste, doyle bramhall II has the "ultimate tone". or, vince gill, if i'm in that kind of mood.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Hmmm...
> The guy from Big Sugar on "Hemi-Vision" (what the heck is his name...)
> ..



...gordie johnson. his sound is HUGE!

-DH


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...gordie johnson. his sound is HUGE!
> 
> -DH


Riiiiiiiiiiight... Why can't I ever remember that! And his sound IS huge. Every time I plug that disc in it just KILLS me. It's probably my favorite recorded tone. Any idea what he uses? I assume it's some old Marshall or clone with the output basically dimed.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Bloomfield, especially the Electric Flag stuff
anything by Duane Allman
Peter Green - Jumpin at Shadows


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Any idea what he uses? I assume it's some old Marshall or clone with the output basically dimed.


it's a herzgog preamp into an ampeg V4, I believe


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Geez sooooooo many. here's a quick list.

Jimi...Are you Experienced, Axis, Electric Ladyland, Band of Gypsies
Clapton.....Fresh Cream
Jeff Beck....Beck Ola, Wired, Guitar Shop
Leslie West.....Mountain Climbing, Nantucket Sleighride
Ritchie Blackmore.....In Rock, Machine Head, Who Do We Think We Are?, Burn
Mick Taylor.....Mick Taylor (1st Solo Album)
Carlos.......Abraxas, Taboo
George Benson....Breezin'
Paul Kossoff.....Tons of Sobs
Mick Abrahams.....This Was, Jethro Tull, Ahead Rings Out, Blodwyn Pig
Bill Frisell....East/West, Blue Dream
Danny Gatton...Relentless


I don't know probably about a hundred more too

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Riiiiiiiiiiight... Why can't I ever remember that! And his sound IS huge. Every time I plug that disc in it just KILLS me. It's probably my favorite recorded tone. Any idea what he uses? I assume it's some old Marshall or clone with the output basically dimed.



Herzog into not one but two Ampeg SVT's!!!!!!!! 600 WATTS!!!!
A freind of mine was road managing them for a few tours. He said, most of the time it was so big he could not stand to be on his side of the stage. Not sure he was talking about this ego or his amp.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Herzog into not one but two Ampeg SVT's!!!!!!!! 600 WATTS!!!!
> A freind of mine was road managing them for a few tours. He said, most of the time it was so big he could not stand to be on his side of the stage. Not sure he was talking about this ego or his amp.


good god, his sound tech must have wanted to throttle him on a daily basis...


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Herzog into not one but two Ampeg SVT's!!!!!!!! 600 WATTS!!!!
> A freind of mine was road managing them for a few tours. He said, most of the time it was so big he could not stand to be on his side of the stage. Not sure he was talking about this ego or his amp.


Mother of god... And his hearing has been toast for how long? His stage volume must be completely retarded.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Gilmour



Beck



Iommi (from Black Sabbath Volume IV)



SRV


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Mother of god... And his hearing has been toast for how long? His stage volume must be completely retarded.



If we're still talking about Gordie Johnson, his stage volume IS completely nuts.

A buddy of mine did FOH sound in a big club here in Brantford a couple of years back and he didn't put the guitar in the mix. He basically mixed everything else up to the level of the guitar.


I can't find fault in Johnson's playing or the sound on his recordings, but....


There's no need to be that loud on stage and in fact it makes the band sound, well let's say, not as good as it might.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> If we're still talking about Gordie Johnson, his stage volume IS completely nuts.
> 
> A buddy of mine did FOH sound in a big club here in Brantford a couple of years back and he didn't put the guitar in the mix. He basically mixed everything else up to the level of the guitar.


I don't doubt it. My rig is pretty brain crushing (which is why I use a Hotplate), but Gordie's rig must twice as loud with that much power. That's just frightening.



Milkman said:


> There's no need to be that loud on stage and in fact it makes the band sound, well let's say, not as good as it might.


For sure. It must be hell to record too, unless he uses a slightly different rig in the studio.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> I don't doubt it. My rig is pretty brain crushing (which is why I use a Hotplate), but Gordie's rig must twice as loud with that much power. That's just frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure. It must be hell to record too, unless he uses a slightly different rig in the studio.


He probably uses a small amp in the studio, but even if he doesn't, it's easier to isolate such things. Live, it's a nightmare. I don't get why anyone would want huge amps anymore. I say, let the PA do the heavy lifting.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i'm a sound tech at school, and i do a lot of bands. i tend to have to fight with guitarists a lot. a halfstack can easily drown out some PA systems in a small venue, and i only work in small venues.

on the other hand, about half the bands i do sound for are using fender hot rods, and i love them. they're loud, but not overpowering, and they sound great


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

There is no disputing all the above mentioned greats in the guitar playing community. So I'm going to stretch the perameters of recorded tones to include the YouTube clip of Buckethead playing 'whitewash'. Since being introduced to this incredible guitar player, thanks to fellow GC member Accept, I have come to the personal opinion that Buckethead is the current pinacle of modern guitar. As far as the the bucket goes, when guitar is play like this I could care less about the appearance of the guitarist. evilGuitar:


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 8, 2006)

The bass tone of Jack Casady - eg. Sunrise on Blows Against the Empire; all of After Bathing at Baxter's/Crown of Creation - and a ton more.


Notable for Electric Guitar Tone:

Robin Trower
Sony Landreth
Roy Buchanan
Fripp
Pete Cosey on mid-70s Miles (eg. Agharta)


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

Gilmour's solo on Echoes on the Live at Pompeii DVD.


----------



## Denisguitar (Feb 21, 2007)

Brian May - night at the opera
Gilmore - echoes
Zappa - sheik
Santana - supernatural


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

These may not be my favorite solos by these guys but they definitely have the tone happening in these tunes.

Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti
Jimmy Page - Heartbreaker
Jeff Beck - Goodbye Porkpie Hat
Rhino(Blues Image) - Ride Captain, Ride
Larry Carlton - Don't Take Me Alive 
Jimi Hendrix - All Along the Watchtower/Wind Cries Mary
Lowell George - Rock and Roll Doctor
Ritchie Blackmoore - Highway Star
Mark Knopfler - Brothers in Arms


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I read a quote by Aspen Pittman where he said that he could tell whether he was going to enjoy a live show by the size of the venue compared to the size of the gutarist's amp. If he saw a 100 watt head in a 100 person venue he knew he was going to be disappointed. It's impossible to get a good tone and mix with the band with that much power and that small a room (hotplates aside). It got me thinking about matching the watts with the venue. Personally I think it's better to have a small amp with the tone you want and let the PA do the work if it needs to.

But anyhow, favourite guitar tones:

Peter Green
Paul Kossoff
Mike Bloomfield
Jimmy Page
Duane Allman
Warren Haynes
Gary Moore

Check this out for tone: Don't Throw You Love On Me So Strong


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

J S Moore said:


> Peter Green
> Paul Kossoff
> Mike Bloomfield
> Jimmy Page
> ...


Wow are we ever on the same page :food-smiley-004: 

Just replace Allman with Cream era Clapton and we have a perfect match.


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Bluesbreakers Clapton and I'm with you.:tongue: 

Notice they're all Les Paul players? I think I have an addiction.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Tones*

Gary Moore= Still got the Blues
Eric Johnson= Ah Via Musicom
Jimi Hendrix= Are you Experienced


----------

